

Two-Bit Idiot: Mt. Gox may have lost 750,000 BTC - jordhy
http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=c39de4e536e5e86994c064566&id=65bfe4b519&e=7c12921449

======
gwern
This seems implausible just on the face of it: that's almost a tenth of all
Bitcoins created. How could they have lost that much and continued functioning
at all? How could no one have noticed the bleeding in the blockchain? etc

~~~
tlrobinson
I suppose if it happened over a long enough time and Gox's accounting system
was truly terrible they could have just thought they were experiencing a bank
run.

But yeah, I'm very skeptical.

------
tlrobinson
This is most likely an attempt to manipulate the market. Not only are they
suggesting Mt Gox is insolvent, but Bitcoin's existence is threatened.

------
grjn165
Don't believe everything you read on the internet.

